
The simplest way to build, train, and deploy intelligent conversational apps - guifortaine
http://init.ai
======
ocdtrekkie
Not a lot of detail on the front page, but it sounds very similar to what
Microsoft just announced, Bot Framework. Will be very interesting to see what
players take the lead here. Microsoft seemed to be pushing the concept of
connecting multiple bots into say, Cortana, and if that idea takes off, there
will be some notion of standardization.

